# Magdalena Frackowiak - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (33x) Update LQ 2



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Magdalena Frackowiak prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Magdalena Frackowiak - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (2x)*

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## zibeno7 (8 Nov. 2012)

*x5*

*VSFS 2012*




 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 5 Dateien, 470*918 Bytes = 459,9 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Magdalena Frackowiak - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (7x) Update LQ*

Süß, die Magdalena :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Magdalena Frackowiak - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (7x) Update LQ*

26x more in HQ



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

sensationelle Show  :thx:


----------



## boon_head (9 Nov. 2012)

Supi Bilder


----------



## ehriguk (10 Nov. 2012)

wonderful, thx


----------



## anitameier36 (13 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Danke, eine echte Augenweide ;-)


----------



## Elch 70 (9 Jan. 2013)

Super Fotos macht weiter so:thumbup:


----------

